
Is Hollister’s hovering aircraft Google co-founder’s flying car? - chris_overseas
http://www.siliconvalley.com/2016/10/22/larry-pages-flying-cars/
======
cocktailpeanuts
It's called "private plane". Gosh, how low would you go to get some more
clicks?

